# does the kind of water matter



## ch89188 (Jul 27, 2014)

This may seem like a dumb question, but does the type of water matter when filling up their bottles? I know with my gecko you only use distilled water, are hedgies the same? For some reason I'm worried about the chemicals in the tap water...any opinions??


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

I use distilled bottled water for Olive. Where I live the water is pretty harsh so I just give her fresh distilled water everyday.


----------



## Charlie's mommy (May 16, 2014)

I used bottled water for Charlie too..howie drinks tap water, he seems to be alright with it, if your worried I would just go ahead and get a case of bottled water just for your hedgie. I do know that if you change the water source it can upset their systems.


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

My hedgies have always been given tap water. The tap water where I live is good.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

I use filtered (Pur filter) water. Whenever I take Nara on a trip, I always bring a bottle of "our" water with me, so she has her water to drink.

Sometimes water in other places tastes weird to me, so I'm sure hedgies can taste and even smell the changes. 
You don't want them to stop drinking over a smell or taste issue.

ML


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

The biological footprint of the hedgie community must be high... LOL.

I do tap water too. Same as MomLady, I take a bottle with me when I leave on vacation. 

If I was worried about my tap water, I would probably run it through a filter first. I have a whole bring back the tap, no bottled water thing.


----------



## Shainahmac (Jun 23, 2014)

Tap water for us, but we have good well water. I drink it unfiltered and it's awesome (even tastes like good water) so I think his highness is fine with it too.


----------



## rara-avis21 (Jul 26, 2014)

Horatio has tap and i keep a wee bowl out to collect rain water, he has both and is perfect


----------

